# If I had a test question?



## Amadeus Tentacles

If I had a test question and it was to correctly name this interval - C to F Flat - Would either of these answers be correct? This is just for future reference.

- C to F Flat is a diminished Fourth 
- C to F Flat is a Major 3rd 

Sense it names C to F flat which is a fourth would I have to say its a diminished Fourth? Or could I say its a Major third because a major third is consisted of C, D, E, and just having that flat C - F flat would make it fall on a E.


----------



## Gordontrek

C to F flat is a diminished fourth. Always use letter names to determine intervals, not enharmonic spellings.


----------



## Bettina

Yes, it's a diminished fourth. As Gordontrek said, the interval number is determined by spelling. That's the rule, no matter what. 

When naming intervals, watch out for double sharps and flats. For example, keep in mind that C to A double-flat is a diminished sixth, not a perfect fifth.

This rule about spelling might seem crazy! But it is actually quite logical. It indicates the tonal function of each note in relation to the scale/key that is being used.


----------



## Amadeus Tentacles

Ya I am studying intervals right now and it seems super crazy with all the diminished and augmented intervals. It just depends on how many half steps are there right? That dictates weather its major, minor, augmented or diminished?


----------

